# 1st cycle of clomid - any advice appreciated



## SusieH (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi there
Firstly like to say this site is full of valuable information, thanks so much.

I am just at the end of my first cycle of clomid and have found side effects OK (hot flushes, moody, ovarian pain), however had Day 21 test back and not ovulated, however I may have ovulated later as my cycle was 32 days last month

I felt gutted when the result came back negative, however, felt better once I read a post to say it only works if you ovulate on day 14.  My temperature has been high for the last few days so I think I may have ovulated late may be around 18/19.

Is it normal for the clomid to take a while to get you to ovulate or should it happen first time.

Also quite peculiar around day 23 with period like pains, headache and real stress feeling in back and then all of a sudden it disappeared.  

Another piece of advice I have been given by my acupuncturist is that  you should put your feet in a bowl of warm water 2/3 times a day coming up to ovulation to encourage blood flow to our feet  and thereby it refreshing the pelvic area on its way down.  Also she told me about keeping the area warm.


Thanks again
Susie


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Susie. I'm afraid I don't know much about blood tests as I never had them. You're definitely right though in that it's likely you ovulated later and that's why the test didn't pick it up. 

Have you considered using OPKs? My consultant told me to use them (I was not having any monitoring) and doing those and charting BBT confirmed when ov happened. If you have PCOS though they may not be reliable and give false positives. I have PCOS but not very high LH levels, so they worked for me. If you don't fancy OPKs, then I'd say as long as you have BMS from around CD10 every other day, you should cover it.

Sometimes I used to get very obvious ovulation pains, and this is another good indicator. It is possible that you may not have ov'd, however there is no way of knowing if your 'day21' blood test was not done 14 days after ov. Maybe next cycle you could try the OPKs and chart BBTs and when you spot ov, request your blood test 14 days after that so you know for sure.

Good luck!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## SusieH (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Rosie for your response.

I don't have PCOS but I have had extensive endo in the past which has left me with only 1 ovary and tube both of which appear to be OK.  Endo is now still there but much better and not any where that tube or ovary so cons thinks I should be able to conceive.

I have some Boots OPK sticks but a friend was telling me a about a machine that you can use to test every day.  Anyone got any advice on these or where to get them from and I will try that next month.

Thanks
Susie


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF

As mentioned, if you ovulated later in your cycle then having progesterone tested on cd21 may give an inaccurate result....having tested on cd21 assumes you ovulated on cd14.



Rosie P said:


> It is possible that you may not have ov'd, however there is no way of knowing if your 'day21' blood test was not done 14 days after ov. Maybe next cycle you could try the OPKs and chart BBTs and when you spot ov, request your blood test 14 days after that so you know for sure.


Progesterone peaks at 7 days past ovulation (7dpo) so this is ideally when it should be tested...(sorry Rosie, not 14 days past ovulation)...so if you did ovulate on cd18 then try to get progesterone tested on cd25 etc etc...even a day or 2 out can give inaccurate results.

You may find OPKs of use although I was told by 2 different consultants that they're not reliable, are expensive and become way too obsessive - I only used for a couple of months when very first started ttc. OPKs only detect the LH surge before ovulation and you would usually ovulate about 36 hours later...however, its possible to get an LH surge and still not ovulate, which is why they're not a good indicator of ovulation. Our current consultant did say that if you're going to use OPKs then he'd advise using Persona monitor and rather than use it for contraception, to use it the opposite way...

However, if you use OPKs alongside other ways of determining ovulation, such as checking your basal temperature and cervical mucus...and any ovulation pains...then all these can help you learn your natural cycle

A good book is Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler....

Sorry to hear you have endo....sadly I'm another sufferer of this (diagnosed with stage 4 at 1st lap/dye over 18yrs ago & just had my 5th op to remove it)...there is a separate board for ladies with endo....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=9.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Minxy said:


> Progesterone peaks at 7 days past ovulation (7dpo) so this is ideally when it should be tested...(sorry Rosie, not 14 days past ovulation)...so if you did ovulate on cd18 then try to get progesterone tested on cd25 etc etc...even a day or 2 out can give inaccurate results.


  Thanks Natasha, I know it's 7 but no idea why I said 14 - my brain is addled at the moment. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Rosie P said:


> Minxy said:
> 
> 
> > Progesterone peaks at 7 days past ovulation (7dpo) so this is ideally when it should be tested...(sorry Rosie, not 14 days past ovulation)...so if you did ovulate on cd18 then try to get progesterone tested on cd25 etc etc...even a day or 2 out can give inaccurate results.
> ...


  One of my friends said the same happened to her when she was pg !!! 

Hope you're doing ok...

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Susie  

I also have cd21 blood tests, every month. After my 1st cycle, my blood tests showed a good reaction and that i'd ovulated. I have a 28 day cycle. I'm now on my forth cycle, cd2 is 2day, so i started tablets this morn til cd6.  However, i know a girl who has been on clomid for quite a few months longer than me and she still isn't ovulating, so i guess it's different 4 everyone.  Although i'm responding well to 50mg, still ain't getting BFP!!! So, i felt like giving up yesterday when AF arrived, but 2day i shall keep on going!!!    


I've never had a BFP   Sometimes i feel like if i could just get a BFP even if it doen't stay with me, then at least I'd have renewed hope  

But, as they say, the show must go on, er's 2 another month of ups and downs!!!        

LOL Lily xxx


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi Susie,

I am in the 2WW for my second Clomid cycle and have just had me first blood test (see my rant on another thread!). I did ovulate before clomid and I am taking it as a boost. I get (especially this month) all the symptoms of ovulation (EWCM, ovary pain and now whiteish CM) so I am pretty confident that I am ovulating ok with our without the blood test.

Lily - I have never had a BFP either in 2.5 years of trying so I totally know exacly how you feel!!!

Keep smiling - we have to stay   !

Karen x


----------

